

Yahoo Sells Delicious To YouTube Founders - thankuz
http://ycorpblog.com/2011/04/27/youtube-acquire-delicious/

======
thankuz
Also covered on TechCrunch: [http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/27/yahoo-sells-
delicious-to-yo...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/27/yahoo-sells-delicious-to-
youtube-founders/)

And, TNW: [http://thenextweb.com/industry/2011/04/27/delicious-
finds-a-...](http://thenextweb.com/industry/2011/04/27/delicious-finds-a-new-
owner-in-youtube-founders/)

And, VentureBeat: <http://venturebeat.com/2011/04/27/youtube-delicious-avos/>

